# Too many tools  / Too little time .



## mmcmdl (Sep 18, 2017)

Since 1983 I've operated March Machine Company /Mechanical Development Lab in my home . ( Hence my mmcmdl handle and Email address)

Over this time I've accumulated many , many things , It's time to scale down the herd . While I have sold a few tools on this website , it's time to speed up my progress and load things onto Ebay or I'll be 150 years old when this stuff is depleted .

I will be putting stuff on as I get time , but trying to put a minimum of 5 things a week , maybe more depending on size . I do have 5 of everything ever made it seems .

My ads will be auctions only and the bidding will start at $0.99 on all items listed . The tool name and condition will set the selling price . ( The tools will sell in 1 week and they will be gone ) . I love this site and would rather donate to their cause , but it's very time consuming .

99% of my equipment/tooling/ gages/ etc are of top quality . Not much junk . Take that for what it's worth , but I'm a machinist by trade .

If you have a need for tooling , feel free to call or send that pm . We can negotiate a deal and this site can benefit .

Thanks . Dave . ( mmcmdl )


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 18, 2017)

Well now . I must say that the Ebay site is quite different than years ago when I last visited . Being this is the friendly machinist site , I'll keep my opinion simple . They suck . What was once a simple format has become an un-navigational site full of templates . Just for instance . I know a small flat rate box to ship is $7.80 or so , so why does it come up with a range of 7 to 13 bucks ?? I want to ship it for $7.80 !!

If anyone on here has another auction site other than this POS , please fill me in ASAP . Fleabay is a joke it seems .


----------



## rgray (Sep 19, 2017)

I haven't sold on ebay for awhile but used to be able to select "fixed shipping" and imput the price as you wanted it.
Last I sold something I know it was harder to find that option but it was still there.
Free shipping is a big thing on ebay so you might just add your ship charge and start at $8.79 with free shipping.
I've searched for other auction sites and tried a few and gotten no response or sales.
Ebay today is definitely not the ebay of yesterday I fully agree.
Also you should list your ebay handle here so us normal folks can search by user name to find your items. They will be buried in the mass of ebay's prefered sellers and hard to find.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 19, 2017)

Do you have any of the small hand feed drilling attachments for tiny drills. Some have Jacobs or Albrecht chuck. I will be needing one of those but disability pay ain't even livin money.. but I do pay fair prices. Last one I bid on went for $62.00 my bid was $45. Most of the eBay even Craigslist sellers want four times there real value. Just asking


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 19, 2017)

rgray said:


> Also you should list your ebay handle here so us normal folks can search by user name to find your items. They will be buried in the mass of ebay's prefered sellers and hard to find.



It isn't hard . mmcmdl


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 19, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Do you have any of the small hand feed drilling attachments for tiny drills. Some have Jacobs or Albrecht chuck. I will be needing one of those but disability pay ain't even livin money.. but I do pay fair prices. Last one I bid on went for $62.00 my bid was $45. Most of the eBay even Craigslist sellers want four times there real value. Just asking



Not exactly sure of what you mean . Are they 90 degree heads ?


----------



## hman (Sep 26, 2017)

I _think_ he means one of these.  Found it on ebay by searching for "sensitive chuck".


----------



## fernballan (Sep 26, 2017)

mmcmdl said:


> Since 1983 I've operated March Machine Company /Mechanical Development Lab in my home . ( Hence my mmcmdl handle and Email address)
> 
> Over this time I've accumulated many , many things , It's time to scale down the herd . While I have sold a few tools on this website , it's time to speed up my progress and load things onto Ebay or I'll be 150 years old when this stuff is depleted .
> 
> ...


Your alias?


----------

